# Tree frogs in a paludarium?



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm pretty sure this topic has been covered before, but I can't seem to find it.

I'm thinking along the lines of European or USA greens in a simple (I'm crap when it comes to creativity and complexity) paludarium with about 2-3 inches of water.
Obviously there will be plenty of areas to get out of the water as well as a lot of vines/branches/plants and a background to help them climbing.

Also will be a small (water trickling over stones) water feature involved too

Anyone ever kept tree frogs this way? If so, any advice would be much appreciated. 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, it can be done. I had a decent size water area in my USA green tree frog tank but not filtered so I never classed it as a palaudarium to be honest :lol2:. Tree frogs are good candidates for palaudariums as they spend most of the time on the glass or leaves but assuming there's enough land area for them if needed and there are areas in the water to get on to if they get in to trouble you should be fine.

All I would say is don't do it with tanks that are too small. I'm fancying doing one in the future and I'm aiming at 60x45x60 to give me enough room to do everything I'd want and to provide adequate floor space.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Gaz_dbd said:


> Hey guys, I'm pretty sure this topic has been covered before, but I can't seem to find it.
> 
> I'm thinking along the lines of European or USA greens in a simple (I'm crap when it comes to creativity and complexity) paludarium with about 2-3 inches of water.
> Obviously there will be plenty of areas to get out of the water as well as a lot of vines/branches/plants and a background to help them climbing.
> ...





ronnyjodes said:


> Yes, it can be done. I had a decent size water area in my USA green tree frog tank but not filtered so I never classed it as a palaudarium to be honest :lol2:. Tree frogs are good candidates for palaudariums as they spend most of the time on the glass or leaves but assuming there's enough land area for them if needed and there are areas in the water to get on to if they get in to trouble you should be fine.
> 
> All I would say is don't do it with tanks that are too small. I'm fancying doing one in the future and I'm aiming at 60x45x60 to give me enough room to do everything I'd want and to provide adequate floor space.


Yep, totally agree with Mr Jodes: so long as they can get out of the water easily, it's fine. Mine have a nightly bath before hunting time!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

semi-hijacking here, i've got my build done, just the siphon bit now (wish i'd perhaps done a false bottom with a gunnel at the front, but hey ho), the wonderful Glenn (frogfreak) showed me a cool way of doing this by placing pebbles on top of divider than folding it over the top of hydroleca. Now, i've been over the whole water change issue with him and he assures me it's fine as he doesn's change his etc. would it be okay to have a pool of sitting water in a Milk Frog viv ? first time round i did the whole tube+sponge on the side of the viv, but didnt really like it, and think Glenn's way is a good way of providing water for their bathing and giving me easy access, just worried about the sitting water A) harbouring nasties and B) humidity being too high


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> semi-hijacking here, i've got my build done, just the siphon bit now (wish i'd perhaps done a false bottom with a gunnel at the front, but hey ho), the wonderful Glenn (frogfreak) showed me a cool way of doing this by placing pebbles on top of divider than folding it over the top of hydroleca. Now, i've been over the whole water change issue with him and he assures me it's fine as he doesn's change his etc. would it be okay to have a pool of sitting water in a Milk Frog viv ? first time round i did the whole tube+sponge on the side of the viv, but didnt really like it, and think Glenn's way is a good way of providing water for their bathing and giving me easy access, just worried about the sitting water A) harbouring nasties and B) humidity being too high


If you can partially change the water (say, 25% every fortnight or so) you should be fine.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

cheers Ron, now to find myself some nice pebbles


----------

